# 105 acres with house



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

In southeast Oklahoma .. I've posted on various craigslists. Here's a link to one of our posts with information and pictures. Please give me a call is you have any questions. Thanks an be blessed. 

https://waco.craigslist.org/reo/d/105-acres-with-house/6732391641.html


----------

